# Stud Buck Classes



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

What is are Bucks in the Stud Buck Class judged on and at what point should they be shown in Stud Buck rather than Adult.

I have a buck I would like to show, he isnt perfect colour wise but he is a really big chunky typy buck opposed to my other selfs which are still small and crinkly eared. I have breed from him but he isnt beaten up at all.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they need to be big and butch,v v v butch.They are judged on their potential to breed winners and most importantly on the likelyhood of them being able to improve a stud.They certainly don't need to be able to hold their own in a straight class but have to be entered to allow them entry in the stud buck.Did that make sense?Another fancier described it thus...geff capes would win the stud buck but david beckham wouldnt,vice versa for best in show.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah thank you that makes perfect sense. I'm not sure my buck is suitable I think he is probably about half way between david beckham and geoff capes. I think in a couple more generations though I'll be getting to a good place, I just hvae to be more patient.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i'd bet my cinnamon swirl pastry that was Dave Safe said that.... :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL, Dave Safe said the very same thing to me!

I met Geoff Capes once, he was lovely. And huge.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like the pastry shall not be mine.


----------

